# The New Audi A6 by MS Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Austrian automotive accessories company MS Design, known as an OEM source of body kits for companies like Audi, Volkswagen and Volvo, has just released the first photos of their body treatment for the Audi A6 sedan. Having the OEM supplier experience they do, it’s perhaps no surprise that the program has some very factory-looking elements.
At the front, the MS Design styling package includes a chin spoiler with Audi RS-style vent gills on each side, and a new aggressive cross-hatch grille insert. Subtle sideskirts can be found at the sides, and both an upper lid spoiler and lower valance insert can be found at the rear.
In addition to the body components, the MS-Design A6 features a new 20-inch 15-spoke wheel design.
MS Design makes a range of products for many brands, including Audi and SEAT in the Audi brand group.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Why can't we get that color in the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JLoh)*

Yeah, I like it to. Just a hint of blue.


----------



## M Taxter (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: The New Audi A6 by MS Design ([email protected])*

Does anyone see a KIA Amanti grill here? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lemantech (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: The New Audi A6 by MS Design (M Taxter)*

I don't. I like it a lot>>> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Ouch*

Son, that grill is not right. Might turn heads on the South Side though.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Ouch (rheudabaga)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## manxdaddy (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: The New Audi A6 by MS Design ([email protected])*

I can't wait to see it after someone does all the chrome parts in gold leaf!







Just a joke, but I'm sure it WILL be done.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: The New Audi A6 by MS Design ([email protected])*

Nice


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The New Audi A6 by MS Design (TDELTA)*

That grille reminds me of the Fiat Doblo. There's also a version of it with a silver grille.


----------

